# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o erro mais comum nas Trocas Parciais de Agua ?

## João Magano



----------


## Tiago Sousa

Eu penso que seja todas, porque reparem:

-Trocar muita quantidade e pouco frequentemente, indiscutivel.
-Trocar pouca quantidade com muita frequencia, se torcarmos pouca água (estou a falar tipo 4 ou 5%) quase não se vai sentir o efeito das mudas, e conheço algumas pessoas que fizeram isto, com uns concelhos notaram a diferença.
-Não tratar a agua nova, pode trazer algum composto indesejado, penso que por carvão activado se deveria passar sempre, apesar de não ser necessario.
-Efectuar a troca muito rapidamente, isto e um erro muito grave, pois os seres vivos de certeza que se vão recentir.
-Agitar/remexer o areão/areia, muita gente acaba por mecher demasiado e o que está muito bem sossegadinho sai e estraga os valores do reef.

----------


## João Castelo

Peço desculpa mas fiquei com uma duvida.

Não é preferivel trocar mais vezes em menos quantidade ?

Agradeço a v/ ajuda

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

É sim, João Fernando. 
Penso que o ideal serão trocas regulares da ordem dos 10-15% do sistema.

----------


## David Pinto

ola bao tarde joao essas trocas parciais de agua e por semana  ou nao

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Boas! :Olá:  
Eu voto nas mudas rápidas, são bastante prejudiciais. De todas, acho que é a mais maléfica.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

Boas,

Eu votei na primeira (Trocar muita quantidade e pouco frequentemente), pois acho que é o pior para o aquário. Trocando uma grande quantidade de água vai alterar drasticamente os parâmetros da água, prejudicando o seu bem-estar. Acho que isto é o pior.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá: 

Votei em: todas as anteriores, pois estão certinhas.

Mas penso que também devemos dar muita atenção a igualdade da água que irá entrar no sistema, pois não são raras as vezes que se coloca água nova com densidades e temperaturas diferentes a do sistema.

Feliz Ano Novo

----------


## Jorge Neves

Eu no meu áqua de 650l,mudo 60l por semana.Uma semana com sais a outra semana com natural.
Trocas rápidas,como foi comentado anteriormente,gera desiquilibrios e consequente stress para peixes e corais.
Um abraço a todos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Felipe Rocha

\trocar aqua sem correção de ph e t°c

----------

